# why fresh food compartment not get cold



## jgy2001 (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a 2004 GE side by side 25 ft3 refrigerator.
The freezer side works fine and get cold. I check for ice and frost and clean up.
The small air duct between the freezer to the fresh food compartment is open and clear.
But the fresh food compartment does not get cold and stay above 50F.

How does cold air pass from freezer to fresh food compartment size?


----------



## woodchuck (Aug 28, 2012)

There is a fan in the freezer behind the condenser coil that blows air from the freezer to fridge. It should be running  when the compressor is running except that some will cut off when the door is open. You should be able to hear it from inside the freezer. Some fans can be accessed at the top of the freezer behind the removable light cover etc at the top. Otherwise you remove the rear cover inside the freezer.


----------



## jeff1 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi,



> I have a 2004 GE side by side 25 ft3 refrigerator



Model#?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model-number.php Some model# helps.



> The freezer side works fine and get cold



Frost free failure ( frost blocks the fna from blowing the cold air over ), evaporator fan motor ( in the freezer ) is not working, light(s) staying on in the fresh food section when the door is closed, air ducts iced or frosted over are common trouble makers....would have to be investigated.

http://www.applianceaid.com/refrigerator-not-cold-enough.php
Some simple things to check.

jeff.


----------



## jgy2001 (Aug 28, 2012)

GE model GSS25IFP CC

How can I test this evaporator fan working properly? Is this fan suppose to stop when I open the freezer door? If I tape the freeze door switch off, should this fan run regardless door open or not?

When I unplug the evaporator fan cable, what voltage should I get from the main control board (with both the freezer door open and close) - wire color are blue, white, yellow & red?

http://www.appliancepartspros.com/partsearch/model.aspx?model_id=5214106

Thank you.


----------



## woodchuck (Aug 28, 2012)

It the compressor is running, the fan should be running. If it's not tape the door switch like you said and it should run. If it is running, the condenser coil is probably iced up indicating a defrost problem. You can manually defrost the coil with a hairdryer and will run ok for a week or so while you work on the defrost system.(defrost thermostat,defrost heater and defrost timer or module)


----------



## jeff1 (Aug 28, 2012)

A copy from your A1appliance posting...

Hi,



> GSS25IFP CC



Appears to be missing a digit.



> I check and clear of ice and frost



Where and what did you check?



> I clean and clear both air ducts between fresh food and freezer compartment



They where plugged up with something?



> How can I test this evaporator fan working properly?



Is it running?



> Is this fan suppose to stop when I open the freezer door?



Yes, normally the fan motor shuts off when the door is opened.



> If I tape the freeze door switch off, should this fan run regardless door open or not?



Nope, the fan motors ( condensor and evaporator ) and compressor will do on and off togetherwhen cycling on the control.



> When I unplug the evaporator fan cable, what voltage should I get from the main control board



Should be 12 volts DC.

jeff.


----------



## jgy2001 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you for your response. The model number is GE GSS25IFPH

The evaporator fan is 12VDC. I open the freezer panel and the evaporator fan is blowing fine. The evaporator coil is working and free of ice. The freezer side is working fine. 

The upper air duct damper is working (actually I can discount and manually open the damper door to the fresh food compartment). The low return air duct is clear and open.

Can you tell me where is the location of fresh food compartment temperature sensor?


----------



## woodchuck (Aug 29, 2012)

Don't know about yours but lots of them just adjust the damper door to let more or less cold air in when you adjust the temp knob in the fridge. If you have a touch pad to adjust the fridge temp them you may have a sensor. Put your model number in at sears parts on line to see parts diagrams.


----------



## jeff1 (Aug 29, 2012)

> Can you tell me where is the location of fresh food compartment temperature sensor?



Beside the air damper, #242...









> The upper air duct damper is working (actually I can discount and manually open the damper door to the fresh food compartment).



Air is acually blowing out?

If no, check the air return, any frost on the freezer back wall?










Temperature sensor (thermistor) Manufacturer Number WR55X10025

jeff.


----------



## jgy2001 (Aug 30, 2012)

I assume part number #242 is the temperature sensor.
I toke out the air damper case and look for the temperature sensor.
I cannot find it.


----------



## jeff1 (Aug 30, 2012)

> I toke out the air damper case and look for the temperature sensor.
> I cannot find it.



Should be right there, according to the parts breakdown.....-some- are now attached to the evaporator fan motor now. Yours model# doesn't say it is, but things do change on us without notice 





Evaporator fan motor with thermistor in the harness Manufacturer Number WR60X10074

jeff.


----------



## jgy2001 (Sep 1, 2012)

gave up, getting a new LG refrigerator


----------



## jeff1 (Sep 1, 2012)

> gave up







> getting a new



That will fix it 



> LG refrigerator





jeff.


----------

